# PBC on SpikeTV: Anthony Dirrell vs Badou Jack and Danny Jacobs vs Traux RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I might go out there if I can still get ring side seats

Fuck that general admission bullshit


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jacobs vs Traux is a fucking dreadful fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks tomorrow is going to be a busy day


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

nice.

these two fights will probably be better than the #MayPac undercard.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I like Jacobs a lot, but yeah complete mismatch it seems...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kush said:


> I might go out there if I can still get ring side seats
> 
> Fuck that general admission bullshit


I saw they had some promotion where you could get free tickets. I think details are on their facebook page.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I saw they had some promotion where you could get free tickets. I think details are on their facebook page.


Good looking out. :good


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Truax ain't that bad is he? I expect the main event to be the bigger mismatch if i'm honest. I don't know, we'll see i guess.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> I like Jacobs a lot, but yeah complete mismatch it seems...


Nah Traux is legit comp.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah Traux is legit comp.


Hm, thatÂ´s okay then, either way IÂ´m gonna watch it for sure.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Truax ain't that bad is he? I expect the main event to be the bigger mismatch if i'm honest. I don't know, we'll see i guess.


Truax isn't very good, but neither is Jacobs tbh, in terms of world level at least. I though Truax was really lucky against Ossie Duran


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dreadful card to be honest. Dirrell vs. Groves would've had me interested.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is Badou Jack any good? I just saw when he beat Sierra looked good and strong but saw him get KO'd by Edwards and his chin looked bad

Anthony is a big puncher does he have any chance?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Jacobs. Man of his ranking should have a better match up. it seems they go the safe route this time


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> War Jacobs. Man of his ranking should have a better match up. it seems they go the safe route this time


im a big fan of jacobs but truax has the best win on either mans resume in george. don claimed to be drained at the weight but still a better win than fletcher


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im a big fan of jacobs but truax has the best win on either mans resume in george. don claimed to be drained at the weight but still a better win than fletcher


Truax also gave jermaine taylor hell IIRC


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Truax also gave jermaine taylor hell IIRC







george had stevenon in a bit of trouble in round five after being dropped twice by body shots

i do believe george when he said that he was drained at the weight when he fought truax


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit card, I'll pass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Will Dirrell stop Jack?


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Shit card, I'll pass.


couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dreadful card to be honest. Dirrell vs. Groves would've had me interested.





Doc said:


> Shit card, I'll pass.





bananas said:


> couldn't agree more!!!!


what type of cards are yall used to seeing on a Friday?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what type of cards are yall used to seeing on a Friday?


:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

40 minutes


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im a big fan of jacobs but truax has the best win on either mans resume in george. don claimed to be drained at the weight but still a better win than fletcher


Fair enough. I see this guy is underrated, better test for Jacobs than we give him credit for.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Haymon needs to tell these ******* to stop tape delaying this crap on the west coast. It's 2015, how do tv people still think this is a good idea?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got Jacobs and Dirrel...

I truly believe Jacobs has the best shot at beating GGG despite losing to Pirog years ago


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im a big fan of jacobs but truax has the best win on either mans resume in george. don claimed to be drained at the weight but still a better win than fletcher


IMO, the Fletcher win is better. Fletcher's win over Bursak was better than anything George has done. Not to mention the countless times he's been KO'd or lost


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Garcia is the one that said James Kirkland hits harder than GGG


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Roberto Garcia vs Stevenson first


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn, Garcia is messed up


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn, Garcia is messed up


That shit was crazy.... Never heard of anything like that happening to a kid


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Roberto Garcia vs Stevenson first


Good fight this.

I've only seen Stevenson once, in his only loss against Sammy Vasquez. But despite losing convincingly, he still impressed me in what was a FOTY candidate last year.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That shit was crazy.... Never heard of anything like that happening to a kid


I missed this, what are y'all talking about?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice... Pantera playing in the background.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All this time Garcia has been on HBO and ESPN, and they have never talked about his past.
I have tremendous respect for him as a man for living his life in a manner that he has and I wish the best for him.
Incredible story.

James Stevenson fights pretty well and thats a crazy knockdown for a guy who is under the WW limit fighting a guy who is damn near at Jr. MW


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I missed this, what are y'all talking about?


His father shot and killed his mom right in front of him, then his dad turned the gun on himself for suicide. Right before he put the gun to his head, Garcia runs out to get his brother then hears the gunshot. Garcia said he came back in the room and saw his dead mom on the floor and dad stretched across the bed with a gunshot to the head and eyes open


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That shit was crazy.... Never heard of anything like that happening to a kid


Ya I'd be traumatized


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevenson is fading a bit now.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Garcia looking just as slow if not slower than Brian Vera


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia has freaky power, that is his saving grace, unlike vera.
I remember when he hit Margo so hard, Margo started boxing. LOL


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> His father shot and killed his mom right in front of him, then his dad turned the gun on himself for suicide. Right before he put the gun to his head, Garcia runs out to get his brother then hears the gunshot. Garcia said he came back in the room and saw his dead mom on the floor and dad stretched across the bed with a gunshot to the head and eyes open


:verysad Fucking hell! Horrible stuff.

Thanks for typing that out for me mate, appreciate it!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevenson fading fast and Garcia landing to the body hard and often now.
I wonder if Stevenson can last, good thing its only 8

1 - 2 Even


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wonder how Porter vs Garcia would have gone


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Garcia has freaky power, that is his saving grace, unlike vera.
> I remember when he hit Margo so hard, Margo started boxing. LOL


:lol: I love that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevenson needs to get warned for all that holding. Shit is excessive.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

38-37 Garcia.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder how Porter vs Garcia would have gone


Was that going to be a 147 fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Was that going to be a 147 fight?


Yep but I think Garcia got sick and couldn't make weight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Garcia has freaky power, that is his saving grace, unlike vera.
> I remember when he hit Margo so hard, Margo started boxing. LOL


Lol I never watched that fight...

To Vera's credit, he KO'd Andy Lee and Dzinzurik... He had pretty good power as well

Also, I think Marg started boxing because his main ingredient was missing


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Garcia looks like he is punching in the matrix when he loads up. 
Damn wide and slow.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garcia is killing the body.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevenson is done.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stevenson is coming on strong and sitting down on his punches this round


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Excellent atmosphere :sad5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stevenson tired


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Garcia hitting low and doing a lot of pushing. Surprised the ref didn't say anything


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

garcia's stamina getting worse and worse.
I wish he would continue to pop his jab up and down though, it would aid him in setting up his power shots


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garcia up by 2 imo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 7 Garcia

Disappointed in Stevenson, dude was in survival mode after the 4th


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia lost to Prescott in his last fight imo, never been impressed with him


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Porter would beat Garcia convincingly


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never seen Truax fight, but Jacobs should KO him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Joe C the greatest SMW of all time? LOL


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cocaine Joe!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Joe C sweating just standing up, and the too small jacket doesn't help. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Super Joe


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Why are they playing that garbage Ariana Grande there


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

jacobs v truax about to stsrt


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

yo, who the heck is Paulie fighting next? I have literally never heard of that guy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

PBC packs a lot of quality stuff on their shows. Spike TV promotes their programming very well. Even on their Bellator and Glory Kickboxing shows, they promote boxing and other events.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny should put hands on this dude


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Truax probably won't last long.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 0 Truax


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Traux round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lol Antonio tarver a grandpa


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Something that danny saw has him scared or timid to pull the trigger


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 -1 even
Danny's late flurry stole the round.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not much in these rounds. Neither guy letting their hands go for some reason


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 -1 Jacobs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2-1 traux


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Danny needs to man up. Truax ain't shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2-2


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight's off to a horrible start


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Truax trying to set traps in there....


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Danny needs to man up. Truax ain't shit.


Is that a Teddy Atlas quote? He reeeaaallly doesn't like Truax for some reason. This is pretty poor from Jacobs tbf.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 1 Jacobs
Truax gonna have to start pressing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 2 Jacobs
Nice left from Truax.
He is just waiting too much.
he is going to have to press and throw and make Danny throw so he can counter him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jacobs gave that round away switching southpaw
3-2 Traux


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

jacobs i think really hurt truax there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well Truax was game, but looks like Danny said fuck it and Truax seized up then got beat down.
Can't see it making it past the next round.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny put hands on him that round. Truax is hurt. Interesting if Danny follows up or if Truax makes it out of the next round


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hate when fighters that are orthodox fight southpaw and shoot themselves in the foot


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn that was a mean exchange. Truax has a pretty damn good chin


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I hate when fighters that are orthodox fight southpaw and shoot themselves in the foot


depends, sometimes it's just pointless, but to show different angles and not get stuck to the tyranny of a certain stance can be refreshing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Truax looks like he has mentally broken down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

4-3 Jacobs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

5-3 Jacobs


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if Jack will get Ko'd again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Two rights hurt Truax again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

6-3 Jacobs


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jacobs is so shit


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not an impressive performance from jacobs despite shutout.. jacobs should step it up and stop him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacobs HURT


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Truax is a fairly decent fighter, he's just very, very unspectacular. Nothing about him stands out. Not that Jacobs is looking like anything special tonight either.
Disappointing fight, i thought it would be a bit better than this shit. And just as i say that, it livens up a bit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny's chin held up. Got hit with good shots and gave good shots... I


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacobs has that glass jaw.
Truax need to just start throwing, he is trying to set traps and everything else.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny would progress as a fighter if he used his jab more.
Jab the head and body and walk Truax down and this would have been over already.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jacobs has work to do. I thought he would get this guy out of here.... But hey, you can't knock everyone out


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dAnny trying to make excuses about him grandmother, bullshit son. My boy white chocolate Pirog put those thangs on you period.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Danny just cut off the fucking light. Truax couldn't even survive. LOL.
Truax mad he didn't go the distance.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jacobs has that glass jaw.
> Truax need to just start throwing, he is trying to set traps and everything else.


Jacobs took a punch from Truax that he didn't see coming that was over 750 lbs of force.

To put that in proper perspective, the punch Rosado got dropped by from Stevens was between 400-500... I don't think Stevens threw a punch over 600 lbs of force and Stevens is one of the hardest punchers at 160...

Pretty good chin by Jacobs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn perfect for Jacobs. He goes past 6 the first time and gets the 12 round ko


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs has work to do. I thought he would get this guy out of here.... But hey, you can't knock everyone out


I lied, he got him outta there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Don't blink with Quillin vs Jacobs. That'd be some tension


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Don't blink with Quillin vs Jacobs. That'd be some tension


If Jacobs jabs he wins it, Quillin gets hit too cleanly too much for my taste.



BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs has work to do. I thought he would get this guy out of here.... But hey, you can't knock everyone out


I don't trust those sensors


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Don't blink with Quillin vs Jacobs. That'd be some tension


both these dudes have low work rate but power. Think it would be a pretty bad style clash with both guys being even more hesitant than usual because they're concerned with the other dudes power


----------



## gioberi (Feb 28, 2014)

Jacobs seems fragile. Put him in with big hitters in the division and it will be Pirog all over again.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If Jacobs jabs he wins it, Quillin gets hit too cleanly too much for my taste.
> 
> I don't trust those sensors


Nam man those sensors are legit.

I remember they did something on Sports Science with Cain Valazquez, Randy Couture and James Toney. They're legit in my book


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone else think that Anthony is a bit underrated? Probably because of who his brother is i guess.
I think he's quality, but i have a hard time liking him for some reason.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I remember when Dirrell fought Bika the 2nd time and stunk out the joint, everybody left the stands to go see Maidana instead. 

Then after the fight Dirrell walked past my section and some moron that was with him started barking at everyone


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Don't blink with Quillin vs Jacobs. That'd be some tension


Quillin puts him to sleep


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

They should've put this fight on the May-Pac undercard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> They should've put this fight on the May-Pac undercard


They aren't trying to split no money on that card. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1-0 Durrell but Jack had the best punch


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They aren't trying to split no money on that card. LOL


lol I know

But Dirrel in there getting down right now


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn Dirrel just got caught... Took it well though


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

One thing I can say about TMT is Floyd doesn't strategically protect his fighters. He puts them in loseable fights


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jack fighting like a little bitch tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1-1 Jack


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

The timing on this fight is bad for the loser. Whoever it is, he prob won't show his face in Vegas next week lol

Kinda like losing a fight after school and not showing up to school the next day


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> One thing I can say about TMT is Floyd doesn't strategically protect his fighters. He puts them in loseable fights


If only he had good fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

1-2 Jack

Dirrell footwork stay crappy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dirrell trying to land one big shot instead of pressing and making it dirty like he usually does.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If only he had good fighters.


He tries to take average/slightly above average fighters and turn them into stars.

He needs to start cherry picking the top fighters though. You can't turn everyone into FMJ


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2-2


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Direll gonna lose his title with this effort.
Really not being busy enough and let his want for a KO take him out of his own game.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder why these two don't like each other or so "personally" aggressive?

I know it's a fight, but there's something personal here


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell looks very confused.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> He tries to take average/slightly above average fighters and turn them into stars.
> 
> He needs to start cherry picking the top fighters though. You can't turn everyone into FMJ


50 got him Gamboa and Andre Dirrell and Floyd say no, I'll take jack and Bey


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 2 Dirrell


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

3-2 Dirrell


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Really disappointing from Dirrell so far. Jack on the other hand, is doing good.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol Dirrel's always getting rag dolled and thrown around


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Really disappointing from Dirrell so far. Jack on the other hand, is doing good.


He is doing worse than Bika though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 3 Even
Dirrell would have had that round if he kept his hands up.
Dirrell is too emotionally involved in this fight.
I'm shocked his corner hasn't told him to drop the macho bullshit and focus on the gameplan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't understand why Dirrell isn't pressing behind his jab.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

If someone doesn't get KO'd tonight, I can see these two fighting at the after party tonight lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dirrell is the better infighter than Jack, why is he holding on the inside?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

4-3 Jack


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dirrel doing too much talking to Jack and the ref

Not a good sign


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 3 Dirrell


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

4-3 Jack


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dirrell is the better infighter than Jack, why is he holding on the inside?


Lol it's so puzzling. Guy needs a sports psychologist


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell reminds me of a tighter Bika


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

76-76


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

5-3 Jack


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 4 even

Dirrell had his best success on the inside, he needs to push him back and dig inside.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

that was a good round, think Jack edged that one


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5 - 3 Jack here Groves beats em both


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

5-3 Jack


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol I just saw Ellerbe stand up yelling


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I forgot this is Jack's first fight with Angel Heredia


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dirrel looking Hazy


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

86-85 Jack


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dirrell folding like a bitch.
Never thought Anthony would be such a mental midget.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

6-3 Jack


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I forgot this is Jack's first fight with Angel Heredia


:rofl was wondering why he looks like a beast


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 4 Jack by the way


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

6 - 3 jack


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :rofl was wondering why he looks like a beast


Lol yeah he's looking strong and durable


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hear Andre Dirrel in the crowd


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I forgot this is Jack's first fight with Angel Heredia


Lol damn, you might be on to something


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ant getting the shit beat out of him.
Jacis outclasssing Ant.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

7-3 Jack


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 4 Jack
Dirrell knows its over, Jack knows he has it.
Ant looks like he wants to quit.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather Promotions about to have two world champions, can't believe it


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

All Jack that round. 7-3 Jack (can see it being closer than that tbf).


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack looks like a Cruiserweight in there


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jack is getting it done tonight


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

How much is Anthony going to moan when he loses a decision here?! It's gonna be fucking unbearable listening to him after the fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Change Ant's nickname to "The bitch" he is a joke.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 4 Jack


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

106-103 Jack


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

8-3 Jack

Angel heredia performs another miracle


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 8-3 Jack
> 
> Angel heredia performs another miracle


Stop man, this was all on Dirrell and Jack just showing up and embarassing him.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

9 - 3 Jack


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

116-112 Jack

Became a fan of his tonight hes a beast


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TMT has a new champ
9-3


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 4 Jack
Ant mentally is done. That title fucked his mindset up because he was a joke tonight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Although Jack might be up, I think his corner gave bad advice by telling him he had it in the bad.

I've seen some shit and one thing that's for sure is NOTHING is for certain. Jack should've went out there and tried to put an exclamation on it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good performance by jack. He should win the decision. SHOULD!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stop man, this was all on Dirrell and Jack just showing up and embarassing him.


True dirrell mentally blew it. Jack looked stronger than I ever seen him though


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm shocked #AndTheNew #BaBaDoo

I asked earlier in the thread if anyone else thought that Anthony was underrated :sad5 ... hopefully nobody caught that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114
115-113
116-112

Jack


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Badou Jack vs Groves is a good fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm happy for Badou.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Glad the right man won, Jack definitely deserved that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

5:15am why the fuck did I stay up for these shit fights lol


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 5:15am why the fuck did I stay up for these shit fights lol


lol ditto


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jack getting KO'd next fight by Bute or whoever else is next.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 8-3 Jack
> 
> Angel heredia performs another miracle


The guy gets his clients results, Kirkland pic from Twitter.


----------



## CFC-NORTH-STAND (Jun 3, 2013)

Fully deserved for Jack, Dirrell was shocking. Any time not on the ropes was spent holding... War Groves.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jack won it, I was hoping for another TMT fighter getting dropped but Dirrell didn't do shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The guy gets his clients results, Kirkland pic from Twitter.


Memo was probably shocked when Kirkland was smiling through all his workouts.
Kirkland probably told him there is nothing you can put me through that I haven't gone through worse in Ann's camp.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Memo was probably shocked when Kirkland was smiling through all his workouts.
> Kirkland probably told him there is nothing you can put me through that I haven't gone through worse in Ann's camp.


For sure, although I'm sure Heredia's training is more effective than Wolfe's caveman workouts. Many thought Kirkland wouldn't get into proper shape without Ann, doesn't look like its the case.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The guy gets his clients results, Kirkland pic from Twitter.


His abs look like Marquez' leading into the 4th Pac fight


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

I missed the first few rounds but man I didn't expect Jack to outfight Dirrell like that. 

anyone scratching their head at Farhood scoring the 12th for Dirrell?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The guy gets his clients results, Kirkland pic from Twitter.


Kirkland isn't with Memo he left him shortly after joining him because Memo wouldn't have been able to train him wherever he trains and Krikland didn't wanna move his camp. kirkland works with some guy who trained some NBA team at one point


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Kirkland isn't with Memo he left him shortly after joining him because Memo wouldn't have been able to train him wherever he trains and Krikland didn't wanna move his camp. kirkland works with some guy who trained some NBA team at one point


Same guys who's now working with Kahn?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Same guys who's now working with Kahn?


No idea that's the guy unless he changed his s&C coach again which wouldn't shock me with kirkland he drops trainers like that


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The guy gets his clients results, Kirkland pic from Twitter.


Holy shit! If James survives the first 3 rounds this fight is going to be a war, if he can make James in better shape than when he was with Anne, Canelo is in big trouble


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> No idea that's the guy unless he changed his s&C coach again which wouldn't shock me with kirkland he drops trainers like that


The Kirkland - Wolfe situation reminds me of Rocky V where Tommy Gun trained with Rocky. When he finally reached the mountain top and got a title shot, he kicked Rocky to the curb for the Don King equivalent.

Same shit with Kirkland. Poor poor decision


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> IMO, the Fletcher win is better. Fletcher's win over Bursak was better than anything George has done. Not to mention the countless times he's been KO'd or lost


george gave smw rodiguez a good fight and took lhw stevenson 12 rounds

there is absolutely no way fletcher could go 12 rounds with adonis.

none

just the same as if fletcher and george fought at 168 that jarrod would not last 12 rounds with donovan

i really want to make a play on geale at +450 against cotto because i think miguel is just garbage at 160 but the thought of fletcher being able to go 12 rounds with daniel gives me little faith. imo, fletcher is gatekeeper material, rosado or stevens would bet him


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> The Kirkland - Wolfe situation reminds me of Rocky V where Tommy Gun trained with Rocky. When he finally reached the mountain top and got a title shot, he kicked Rocky to the curb for the Don King equivalent.
> 
> Same shit with Kirkland. Poor poor decision


I read an interview on the deciison and it makes sense he said Ann is a good S&C coach but he felt he was missing some things from his game he was basically saying that Wolfe teaches no technique and that you obviously need technique at that level and if Wolfe is really mainly a S&C coach then getting a proper trainer who can teach you actual boxing and a real S&C trainer is probably better


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> george gave smw rodiguez a good fight and took lhw stevenson 12 rounds
> 
> there is absolutely no way fletcher could go 12 rounds with adonis.
> 
> ...


George is bigger than Fletcher. That's the only reason.

I remember seeing George get beat up on espn friday night fights.

Also, Fletcher was a notable amatuer fighter. I think he beat Tim Bradley or another major pro fighter of note. Fletcher is more skilled, George is just bigger who gets beat up on ESPN and has lost almost all of his main fights. At least Fletcher beat Bursak.

Also, Rosado and Stevens would beat George as well.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The guy gets his clients results, Kirkland pic from Twitter.


heredia is not with kirkland


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> george gave smw rodiguez a good fight and took lhw stevenson 12 rounds
> 
> there is absolutely no way fletcher could go 12 rounds with adonis.
> 
> ...


Funny you say that, Fletcher actually beat James DeGale and Adonis Stevenson in the Amateurs - http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Jarrod_Fletcher.

Like I said, Fletcher is the better fighter with the better single victory in Bursak


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> George is bigger than Fletcher. That's the only reason.
> 
> I remember seeing George get beat up on espn friday night fights.
> 
> ...


well of course hes bigger and that is the whole premise to why i thought that truaxs win over donovan(even though george claimed to be drained at the weight) was better than jacobs over fletcher

george would be a -300 over stevens and a -500+ over rosado at 168.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Funny you say that, Fletcher actually beat James DeGale and Adonis Stevenson in the Amateurs - http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Jarrod_Fletcher.
> 
> Like I said, Fletcher is the better fighter with the better single victory in Bursak


anyone that poste here will tell you that amatuer fighting is not the same as professional fighting. bradley barely lost to ward in the amatuers. 2-1 i believe in what both figher claim was a close fight. does that mean tim would beat froch since carl himself said after the fight to his girlfriend that he could not beat andre as ward was too good?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Holy shit! If James survives the first 3 rounds this fight is going to be a war, if he can make James in better shape than when he was with Anne, Canelo is in big trouble


this is the exact type of fight that you live bet. kirkland is not a one punch guy and canelo has a solid chin so if james can get past those three rounds the odds will still be great on kirkland.

kudos for stud canelo taking a dangerous non-ppv fight like this.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> anyone that poste here will tell you that amatuer fighting is not the same as professional fighting. bradley barely lost to ward in the amatuers. 2-1 i believe in what both figher claim was a close fight. does that mean tim would beat froch since carl himself said after the fight to his girlfriend that he could not beat andre as ward was too good?


Of course amateurs doesn't mean that said fighter would win in the pros.

But Fletcher has the better amateur pedigree and professional than that of George.

You give George more credit in his defeats than you do in Fletcher's wins. Which isn't right.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Of course amateurs doesn't mean that said fighter would win in the pros.
> 
> But Fletcher has the better amateur pedigree and professional than that of George.
> 
> You give George more credit in his defeats than you do in Fletcher's wins. Which isn't right.


defeats are taken into consideration when ranking fighters

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings

RATINGS POLICY

Results. This is the most objective criterion and takes precedence over all others.
Performance. How a fighter performs in a victory or defeat can be a factor to determine his place in the ratings.
Track record: A fighterâ€™s accomplishments in the recent past can be a factor to determine his place in the ratings. That includes quality of opposition.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> defeats are taken into consideration when ranking fighters
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings
> 
> ...


Yea, taken into consideration in "victory" and defeat. Problem with George is he mainly has defeats in his big fights.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Yea, taken into consideration in "victory" and defeat. Problem with George is he mainly has defeats in his big fights.


but they are defeats against top five 168s, not 160s, with one who went on to become the lineal 175 champ. and they are both credible defeats, not complete blowouts like jarrod suffered against bjs and jacobs

if fletcher and george were to fight at a catchweight of 164 i believe that donovan would considered the favorite if not a heavy favorite

i really dont think much of jarrod fletcher.

i dont think much of him at all.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Tmt


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I'm shocked #AndTheNew #BaBaDoo
> 
> I asked earlier in the thread if anyone else thought that Anthony was underrated :sad5 ... *hopefully nobody caught that*.


Oh I did. :yep

I didn't have a prediction for this fight as I didn't know how good or bad, Badou Jack was, but Anthony Dirrell doesn't impress me at all.

At least his brother Andre has really quick hands.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jack getting KO'd next fight by Bute or whoever else is next.


LOL Bute is done.

He should retire before he gets hurt, again.


----------

